# Receptacles at restaurant tables?



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Architect notes on tenant finish plans: Provide child safe receptacles in outlets over tables.

Where in the NEC2005 is this addressed, where can I find the requirements for this type outlet, for a restaurant table? I have never seen an outlet a table, phone jack yes.

Does it have to be GFCI protected?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2010)

To plug in electronic devices.

GFCI protection, not required.

The 2008 National Electrical Code®(NEC®) will require new and renovated dwellings to have tamper-resistant (TR) receptacles.

http://www.nfpa.org/itemDetail.asp?categoryID=1508&itemID=36117&URL=Safety%20Information/For%20consumers/Causes/Electrical/Tamper-resistant%20electrical%20receptacles&cookie%5Ftest=1


----------



## north star (Dec 22, 2010)

*@ @ @ @*



Pcinspector1,

Mark Handler is correct, ...they are not required!.......Remember, the NEC

codes are the ' minimums '.......The RDP can always go above the minimum

code requirements.........Also, it is probably a good idea where kids are

present and utilizing the receptacles........Plus, the restaurant insurer may

require them!



*@ @ @ @*


----------



## raider1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Architect notes on tenant finish plans: Provide child safe receptacles in outlets over tables.


These are called tamper resistant receptacles.



> Where in the NEC2005 is this addressed, where can I find the requirements for this type outlet, for a restaurant table? I have never seen an outlet a table, phone jack yes.


There is no NEC requirement for tamper resistant receptacles to be installed above a table in a restaurant. This would be a design issue and not code.



> Does it have to be GFCI protected?pc1


No, the only requirements for GFCI protection in a restaurant is for the kitchen area. All 120 volt 15 and 20 amp receptacles installed in a commercial kitchen must be GFCI protected. (See 210.8(B)(2))

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks fellas,

I hope you all have a great holiday!

pc1


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

Can't imagine why the designer thinks receptacles are necessary... one can only be just SO connected..

No gfci... maybe not a good idea to have receptacles there.. .. (control your kids so they don't stick a metal fork in there).. maybe it's just me


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 25, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> ............. (control your kids so they don't stick a metal fork in there)............


A GFCI there will have some degree of protection against shock.... that's what they're designed for.  If you want to add another layer, use TR GFCIs.


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

Why have the receptacles?  That is my point


----------



## mark handler (Dec 25, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> Can't imagine why the designer thinks receptacles are necessary... one can only be just SO connected.. No gfci... maybe not a good idea to have receptacles there.. .. (control your kids so they don't stick a metal fork in there).. maybe it's just me


Kids *will* stick their forks into them if they are at the tables


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 25, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> Why have the receptacles?  That is my point


Laptop.

Cell phone chargers.

Who knows what else.  If the customer wants them, then why turn down the work?


----------



## north star (Dec 25, 2010)

>>>>>>>

peach asked:





> Why have the receptacles?  That is my point."


 Some food serving establishments are appealing to the younger crowds.    The younger crowds havecell phones, ...laptops, ...I-tune gadgetry.......These table receptacles [ might ] be an attempt to

market to the younger crowds, in the hopes of creating an atmosphere of "non-parent",

kid friendly, "marketing-to-the-younger-masses" type environment......Also, ...the longer

the kids stay there, maybe they will purchase more and tell their [ kid ]friends too!



IMO, it's a marketing thing.   

*<<<<<<<*


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2011)

WIFI is a marketing thing, too...   if you make them buy something to continue the services... hmmmm...  they'll leave.. don't encourage bad behaviour


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mark and north star are on top of this one,

Just got off the phone with the arch. and the owners theory is give the customers the tools to stay and buy more product, (coffee & pastries). My concern was a knife or fork, liquids, drinks, or even ketchup being inserted into the receptacles, you know kids stuff.

pc1


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2011)

If I were the business owner.. it would be wifi.. with a minimum purchase of $20.. why?  because I've seen folks sitting at a local establishment re-filling their $1.39 coffee twice.. surfing the internet .. kid running around the place with no supervision.  Kids get hurt because mom & dad are too busy doing "work".


----------

